# Antenna repair



## ccurtis1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Fancy repairing this antenna. Check this out:-
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/8244494?fr=yvmtf
It made my toes curl and set me wondering how much these lads get paid.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

A special breed of worker's a bit like those who built the American Skyscraper's without any harness at all.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

I was getting sea sick just watching the film


----------



## ian fears (Dec 1, 2005)

sod that , thought going up to the radar scanners on shell M boat bad enough ,


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ccurtis1,

thanks for that link. There is no way that you would ever get me up there. Felt bad watching the climb. The nonchalant way he clipped on and just looked around leaning backwards for a rest! 

Hawkey01


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

That's a little too close to heaven for this boy. Definitely not my idea of a fun time. Safety equipment? Don't need any, just a parachute.

Cheers John L.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

What happens when those rungs and climbing irons begin to rust (which they inevitably will)? I shouldn't like to bet my life on a handhold that's liable to come away in my hand.


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

I also went a bit giddy watching this to the end!

This video has been all over the amateur radio forums in the last week or two...although it kept getting removed from youtube under 'copyright violation', but there was another story as to the real reason i.e. insurance worries


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I found that video very very hard to watch. Jeez! how the hell can anyone do that???


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

All that climbing, and it was only water in the waveguides !!

I have no head for heights and couldnt watch once he got outside!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I feel quite queasy watch that. No way could i do that climb.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

*brings back memories*

I did a bit of tower work in Missouri, highest I climbed was a 1000ft job.
There was a news helicopter at 500 ft and I was looking down at his 
rotors I thought I hope I don't drop anything in those, they looked like they were stationary because of there speed but its weird we climbed through the clouds too, as sometimes they were low.
1000ft tower in a wind had about 1.5 to 2ft sway, all those rigging tips those ABs taught me come in handy on that job.
Now I work on elevators, highest job was about 700ft, vertical coal mine, its dark and theres usually other elevators flying by in other hoistways. You learn not to drop things, and they never fall staight anyway, lost a few radios and levels that never made the fall, as they say life has its "ups and downs"

all the best(Thumb)
hughesy


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Spent a few years as a steeplejack in N.Z. Exhilarating job but you need a head for heights. I was always comfortable aloft. About 600ft. was the highest I went. Plenty on a windy day, let me tell you. Gave it away when I married. Too much time away.
barrinoz.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Why are they wearing helmets????????


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Cisco said:


> Why are they wearing helmets????????


In case they fall. Silly boy! (Jester)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Your elf and safety my boy. Just in case someone drops something from above!

Hawkey01


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

you could get a bird strike(Hippy)


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

contractors normally use native American Indians for working heights for some reason?


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

*iron Workers*



JOHN PRUDEN said:


> contractors normally use native American Indians for working heights for some reason?


That might have been true some decades ago but not such much now.
Iron workers as they are called in North America are made of guys who can do the job, and a big part of it , is the ability to work up high.

I've seen a couple of times when people froze, having said they are ok with heights, anything after 10ft is bad, that might be worst. It could mess you up bad ie put in a wheelchair, I'd rather drop from a height(but not anytime soon) you know your going to brown bread, it makes you think before you move.

all the best
hughesy(Thumb)


----------

